# How do I make a macro on a mac?



## shocsocr10 (Nov 18, 2009)

I want to have this video YouTube - Prank Goes Wrong 123print
looped repeatedly.(its for a class project) How do I do that?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Contact the poster of the video and ask them to email the video file to you, and then use an app like VLC set to repeat, and it will play it over and over again.


----------



## shocsocr10 (Nov 18, 2009)

this will increase the views on youtube?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

No, it pulls youtube completely out of the picture.


----------

